# udev problem, can not boot

## asorg

I'm installing Gentoo today, using genkernel

After searching for the udev problem in the forum, I've changed udev.conf to 'info' and found out the udevd is waiting for something

Here's the latest info that showed in my screen

udevd-work[15780]: seq 1127 running

udevd-work[15787]: seq 1131 processed with 0

udevd-work[15779]: seq 1126 running

udevd-work[15779]: passed -1 bytes to monitor 0x8067880

udevd-work[15779]: seq 1126 processed with 0

udevd-work[15799]: 'sbin/modprobe -b acpi:LNXCPU:' returned with exitcode 0

udevd-work[15785]: seq 1129 running

udevd[15775]: passed 128 bytes to monitor 0x8067218

udevd-work[15799]: passed -1 bytes to monitor 0x806d7e0

udevd[15775]: passed 128 bytes to monitor 0x8067218

udevd-work[15780]: passed -1 bytes to monitor 0x8067c98

udevd-work[15791]: seq 1135 running

anybody can give me a clue which part of the kernel I should look into ?

thank you in advance  :Smile: 

----------

## Rexilion

It seems that udev is doing just fine. Do you see any other messages?

----------

## asorg

no, that's the last screen on my laptop.

Will try to test it again tomorrow ( I'm going to bed now  :Smile:  ).

thanks

----------

## asorg

wow I can pass the udevd now.

I think it's because I disabled the ACPI modules ( ACPI is selected, but the modules inside it are not selected ).

many thanks for your time  :Wink: 

----------

